#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: استفاده از ADSL  در دو کامپیوتر

## h.asadi987

با سلام دوستان عزیز  من یک مودم ADSL TPLINK  4 پورت دارم میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم با این مودم دوتا کامپیوترم رو به اینترنت وصل کنم و ضمنا اینکه بتونم دوتا کامپیوتر رو هم با هم شبکه کنم با تشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*aramis*,*emcomsm*,*GREEN_DAY*,*RSMMM*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehdi_ati

سلام دوست من
شما اگه مودمتون به صورت اتومات تنظیم شده باشه(یعنی زمانی که سیستم رو روشن میکنید اتومات به اینترنت متصل میشید)
نیاز به تنظیمات نیست و با تهیه یک کابل لن و اتصال اون به مودم سیستم دوم هم به اینترنت متصل میشه.
ولی برای شبکه کردن دو سیستم با هم اگه ویندوز هر دو سیستم 7 هست این مراحل رو دنبال کنید.

*شبکه کردن دو کامپیوتر*
اول از همه دو دستگاه رو با کابل لن به مودم وصل کن.
*بعد میرسیم سر درست کردن تنیظمات نام کامپیوتر و work group درهر دو دستگاه.*

1.روی my computer راست کلیک کنید و گزینه ی properties را بزنید.
2.بعد در پنجره ای که باز شده روی change کلیک کنید.
3.دوباره در پایین سمت راست دکمه ی change کلیک کنید.
4. در computer name اسم کامپیوتر خود را وارد کنید (حتما باید در هر دو کامپیوتر نام های متفاوتی وجود داشته باشند)
5.در work group باید بر عکس computer name اسم ها مثل هم باشند که اگه همون work group باشه بهتره!
6.بعد ok کنید و برای ثبت تمامی مراحل سیستم ها رو ریستارت نمایید.
*تنظیمات ip در کامپیوتر ها*
1.از menu start گزینه یcontrol panel را انتخاب کنید .
2.از control panel گزینه یnetwork and sharing center را انتخاب کنید .
3.سپس از تب سمت چپ گزینه  Change adapter settings را بزنید.
4.بعد روی Local area connection کلیک راست بزنید و گزینه properties را بزنید. تا به صفحه زیر بروید.
5.گزینه  internet protocol version 4 را پیدا کنید و سپس روی properties بزنید تا به  صفحه تنظیمات ip بروید و اعداد را همانطور که در پایین میگم وارد کنید و سپس ok را  بزنید.
نکته: برای فعال کردن قسمت ip باید روی گزینه use the following ip address کلیک کنید.
چون مودمتون TP-link هست رنج ip به این صورت وارد کنید
به ترتیب:
(کامپیوتر اول)
192.168.1.3(به جای 3 هر عددی از 2 تا 255 میتونید بزارید)
255.255.255.0(با زدن دکمه tab این قسمت بصورت اتومات تکمیل میشود)
192.168.1.1(ip مودم هست)
DNS(اجباری نیست)
8.8.8.8
4.2.2.4
ok کنید و تمام.

(کامپیوتر دوم)
192.168.1.5(به جای 5 هر عددی از 2 تا 255 میتونید بزارید)
255.255.255.0(با زدن دکمه tab این قسمت بصورت اتومات تکمیل میشود)
192.168.1.1(ip مودم هست)
DNS(اجباری نیست)
8.8.8.8
4.2.2.4
ok کنید و تمام.

نکته:بهتره که یک بار کارت شبکه ها رو disable و بعد enable کنید.

امیدوارم این مطلب مفید بوده باشه براتون.

وای چه قد خسته شدم :استفاده از ADSL  در دو کامپیوتر:

----------

*1212ali*,*Ali_mehdidoost*,*amir99*,*blacknaki*,*enter360*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*ghaznavi*,*javid.1*,*nekooee*,*parsa_soltani*,*RSMMM*

----------


## A.R.T

> با سلام دوستان عزیز  من یک مودم ADSL TPLINK  4 پورت دارم میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم با این مودم دوتا کامپیوترم رو به اینترنت وصل کنم و ضمنا اینکه بتونم دوتا کامپیوتر رو هم با هم شبکه کنم با تشکر




*درود
دوست عزیز شما اگه برای کانکت شدن از کانکشن استفاده میکنید برای  استفاده دو کامپیوتر همزمان از اینترنت باید وارد تنظیمات مودم شده
و از  قسمت Interface Setup شده و گزینه PPPoE را انتخاب کنید
اگر هم برای  کانکت شدن از کانکشن استفاده نمیکنید نیازی به تنظیمات نیست
ما بقی  تنظیمات در بالا شرح داده شده


*

----------

*Ali_mehdidoost*,*amir99*,*fkh52000*,*ghaznavi*,*nekooee*,*RSMMM*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## nekooee

وقتی دو سیستم از طریق لن به مودم وصل شوند و اینترنت برقرار باشد خود به خود از طریق مودم با هم شبکه میشوند. ولی باید از قسمت status کانکشن خودتون ipهایی که اتوماتیک گرفتید چک کنید. بعد برای دسترسی به سیستم دیگر کافی در run به این شکل ip آن سیستم را بزنید و اینتر کنید:

\\192.168.2.101

----------

*A.R.T*,*amir99*,*blacknaki*,*ghaznavi*,*RSMMM*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mohammad meg

سلام.با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید.در مورد شبکه کردن دو سیستم که یکی ویندوز 7 و دیگری xp هستش به وسیله مودم چهارپورت و همچنین برای داشتن آی پی آدرس های ثابت (چون هر بار با روشن و خاموش کردن سیستم آی پی ها عوض میشه) منو راهنمایی کنید...
ممنونم

----------

*blacknaki*,*RSMMM*

----------


## RSMMM

با سلام دوست عزیز 
شما دوست عزیز طبق راهنمایی بالا باید خودتان آی پی را، ست کنید .در قسمت Propertice کارت شبکه در قسمت internet protocol version 4 باید دستی IP  را وارد کنید .

----------

*amir99*,*blacknaki*

----------

